# LaCie Unveils Drive for Mac Mini



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Mac Mini News

LaCie Unveils Drive for Mac Mini
Monday July 11, 2005 12:56 PM EST

LaCie introduces a perfect companion for the Apple Mac mini the LaCie mini drive with up to 250GB capacity and either FireWire or USB interfaces. LaCie mini drive can be used to back up the Mac mini hard drive, add storage capacity, or easily transfer files to another computer with the same interface. Its unique four-corner crown fits exactly underneath Mac mini to create a stable, symbiotic harmony.

"LaCie mini is a perfect addition for anyone with a new Apple Mac mini. Extra storage will allow you the freedom to store more photos, videos, music and files than before," says Olivier Mirloup, LaCie Senior Product Manager. "With its compact aluminum design the stackable LaCie mini perfectly complements Mac mini while also being stylish enough to use with any other computer."

LaCie mini drive was engineered to allow for a natural cooling airflow to move between itself and Mac mini, which keeps both drives cool and safe while in operating mode. The crown is an important element that prevents the drives from directly touching, thus avoiding the danger of overheating.

LaCie mini drives offer convenient plug-and-play operation and no drivers are required for use with Mac OS X and Windows 2000/XP. FireWire LaCie mini drives are daisy-chainable with other FireWire devices. Several drives can be stacked offering the flexibility of adding even more capacity while preserving desk space.


Features
80-250GB with 7200rpm, 2MB or 8MB cache
Choice of FireWire or Hi-Speed USB 2.0 ports
Stackable for adding more capacity when needed
Compact and sleek design
Ultra-quiet operation, just plug-and-play
Driver-free for Mac OS X and Windows XP/2000


Availability
LaCie mini drive FireWire version is available immediately from the Apple Online and US Apple Retail Stores and both versions will be available worldwide through all LaCie channels beginning September. Drives ship with all necessary cables and Silverkeeper backup software for Mac OS 9.x and Mac OS X.

Firewire
300996U LaCie mini Hard Drive FireWire 80GB $119.95
300997U LaCie mini Hard Drive FireWire 160GB $149.95
300998U LaCie mini Hard Drive FireWire 250GB $199.95

USB
300992U LaCie mini Hard Drive USB 80GB $119.95
300993U LaCie mini Hard Drive USB 160GB $149.95
300994U LaCie mini Hard Drive USB 250GB $199.95


http://www.123macmini.com/news/story/326.html
http://www.lacie.com/products/range.htm?id=10033


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice styling to fit in with the mini. I'm not too sure if I like the "LaCie" on the front, but definately very nice looking.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I really like the look a lot. Don't mind the LaCiE logo much either.  That would actually look nice with any computer from Apple.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

This is essentially all styling. Just a new case. Wonder if you can change the HD yourself...

H!


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

My brother has a Mac Mini so he would absolutely love that!

Are those prices in Canadian or American? I am assuming Yankee bucks since $199 Cdn would seem a bit cheap for a 250 GB external drive that's made specifically for a newer computer like the Mac Mini.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been holding off buying a mini-styled external drive, waiting for the right one to come along. I think it just has. 

MacS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

We've talked to LaCie, and these drives won't be available in Canada until mid-late August. No firm pricing yet.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> My brother has a Mac Mini so he would absolutely love that!
> 
> Are those prices in Canadian or American? I am assuming Yankee bucks since $199 Cdn would seem a bit cheap for a 250 GB external drive that's made specifically for a newer computer like the Mac Mini.


It's kinda like speed limits - if you're not sure, assume it's 50km/hour.

If you're not sure on the price, assume it's US dollars


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

what ever happened to the one that looked like a Mac Mini, that housed an hard drive and also had additional USB/FW ports?


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Sybersport, exactly. But still, some sites are Canadian-based. I just wished this one was because then those would be some great prices... heck I would think about purchasing that Mini external HD for my PowerMac. hehe


----------



## Alpha5 (Jul 4, 2005)

How does this Mini-styled drive compare with the others recently released?


----------

